# What are some Online Design Tool Options?



## admiralgraphics (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello Guys, now i know i have been looking all over this forum for a thread close to what i am looking for or with answers a little more directed towards my needs. Haven't found any, so here goes.

We are i need of embedding a Online T-Shirt Designer software on the company website. Now i have got a list of quite a few ranging from $240 all the way up to $7000

Since we are testing the grounds for this new eCommerce, we have a small budget (~$850USD), but so far most of the products i have analyzed are over the budget or don't have enough features.

Here is a list of software i took a look at:

*-Harboart Shirt Designer: (Over the budget, but has alot of good features)*


*-Products Designer Fairly priced, awesome GUI, but it over the budget for now, would be our second option)*


-_*Liveart by newtonideas.com (The starting package is to basic and the full package is way to overpriced)*_

-*Creation System Software (Dont want to be tied up for 12 months if i do not like software)

-**OSS** Designer: (do not want to pay a monthly fee)

-*_*wePrint Design Studio (best option for $300 at this point but it seems to complex)

-2daybiz's custom tshirt designer (From india, scam can be involved, legal system...)
*_ 






So my question to you, do you know any other software for this kind of flash application? Please leave out any freelancer kind of stuff (Specially from India no thanks). 




Again like i was saying i am leaning towards wePrint because for $300 bucks its well priced, tho i don't know about the complexities might be a little overwhelming for the customer in my opinion.






Thanks, 




AG


----------



## admiralgraphics (Aug 28, 2009)

Really? No one has used or have experience with these?


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

I've never used any of these tools, I am however interested in researching them, and I thank you for posting a list of ones you've looked into.


----------



## mustangman67 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am currently using weprint design studio. Very good customer service. I am not very experienced with the whole website set up and am finding it very difficult to add more products and my own images. I think they should have how to videos to help with these tasks. So I haven't been able to completely set up my site yet so I haven't had any feedback from customers yet. I think once I get set up it will be just fine. offthehooktees.com
They do offer the free 30 day Demo. Sid


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you looked at no-refresh.com?

I know you don't want to go the freelance route - but, given your requirements, it really may be the best option for you. In your bid you can say that you are not accepting bids from anyone outside the US and then just ignore those bids.

There is a lot of talent out there right now that doesn't have work so you can probably get a really great programmer.

You could also try to posting a wanted ad on Craigslist. Post it in the Silicon Valley area.

Good luck!


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

I use Weprint DS but seams a litle to complex for the average user. But for now its al i can afford.
Chek out my wesbite and try it out. ( this tool works best with Firefox)


----------



## johnforster (Jan 30, 2015)

Online t-shirt design tool from inkyROBO.com lets you to be as creative as possible.Our tools help you in getting desired t-shirt designs.This fully responsive software allows users to design t-shirt and other product like coffee mug, business cards and greeting cards with easy way. So go ahead and make your own custom designed t shirt. Go play now, and have fun!


----------



## jam680132 (Feb 6, 2015)

is there software are best for designing t shirt?
There are many tool use to create online t shirt.


----------

